# Html-playlist



## Peter Klein (25. August 2005)

Hallo

Ihr kennt ja alle WinAmp, dort gibt es ja die Funktion sich eine HTML-Playlist erstellen zu lassen.
Nun, das Ding sieht aber nicht sehr schön aus. UNd deswegen möchte ich eine etwas schönere haben, die alles sortiert nach Künstler und Alben und so. Evtl. noch Länge der einzelnen Titel und so.

Selbert eine schreiben würe ewig dauern, weil sind scdhon ein paar Titel.
Weiss jemand wo ich eine solche generieren lassen kann oder so?

Hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.

Peter


----------

